# I'd like to smack some respect into Lee Corso !



## Dub (Nov 15, 2014)

Marcus Luttrell has joined the GameDay cast a few minutes ago.


They did a nice intro for him and are including him on the picks.


Lee Corso, seated next to him, is not addressing him by his name....just calling him Lone Survivor.  

He's a clown and has proven it yet again.


Please, please ESPN....get rid of Lou Holtz and Lee Corso.


That is all.  Carry on.















Go Dawgs !!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Add Mark May to that list....


----------



## Dub (Nov 15, 2014)

tcward said:


> Add Mark May to that list....



Agreed.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 15, 2014)

Agree on all three!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Who is Marcus Luttrell? Was he a US Marine?


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Who is Marcus Luttrell? Was he a US Marine?



Navy Seal! The movie out last year titled, "Lone Survivor" is the story of his Seal team's demise in Afghanistan.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Who is Marcus Luttrell? Was he a US Marine?



Navy Seal.
Read the book before you see the movie.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Navy Seal.
> Read the book before you see the movie.



Yes!


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 16, 2014)

Ease up folks it's just a show don't sweat stuff that does not mean anything. I am sure they meant no disrespect but that aside Corso is a clown he gets on my nerves I rarely watch when he is own.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 16, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Navy Seal.
> Read the book before you see the movie.



Never heard of her


----------



## Dub (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



??????


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



From one Marine to another.................not cool.  He'd chew you up and spit you out and I guarantee his combat was up close and personal.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

[/COLOR]





Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her





grunt0331 said:


> From one Marine to another.................not cool.  He'd chew you up and spit you out and I guarantee his combat was up close and personal.



Yea I thought woodsman's comment was worse than what Corso did.If that's what he was sayin and that's the way I took it.
It's ironic that the Marine Corps is a component of the U.S. Department of the Navy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> From one Marine to another.................not cool.  He'd chew you up and spit you out and I guarantee his combat was up close and personal.



Consider the source... Bet Woodsman wouldn't say that to his face!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Consider the source... Bet Woodsman wouldn't say that to his face!



Not many people out there that's  in there right mind would want to tussle with a Navy SEAL.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



Wow, really? Very disrespectful!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



Here, educate yourself before you type again and make yourself look foolish.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Luttrell


----------



## GAGE (Nov 16, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Here, educate yourself before you type again and make yourself look foolish.
> 
> 
> I think we have already passed that point some time ago.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Corso knows NOTHING about football


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



Not surprised by this response .


----------



## builderrwc (Nov 16, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> From one Marine to another.................not cool.  He'd chew you up and spit you out and I guarantee his combat was up close and personal.



:


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 16, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



Wow! That's pretty low.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 17, 2014)

Corso is an idiot, who should have been run off a few years back, when he picked up his toys and went home, when Florida beating the crapoli out of Ohio State in the NC game. He's a joke. But then again, that bunch is not known for being objective...they just push their own agenda.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 19, 2014)

A little play on inner service rivalry and all the internet cry babies start tearing up, go cry me a river! Semper Fi!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 19, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> A little play on inner service rivalry and all the internet cry babies start tearing up, go cry me a river! Semper Fi!



As a few of your fellow Marines pointed out, this wasn't the guy to make fun of.  That's why I said educate yourself before you made yourself look more foolish, but no, you had to double down and mock them and the rest of us too.  You've heard the saying if you walk into a room and can't spot the fool, then it's probably you.


----------



## Dub (Nov 19, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> As a few of your fellow Marines pointed out, this wasn't the guy to make fun of.  That's why I said educate yourself before you made yourself look more foolish, but no, you had to double down and mock them and the rest of us too.  You've heard the saying if you walk into a room and can't spot the fool, then it's probably you.




Well said !


----------



## bullgator (Nov 19, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



Well now you have!.....and HE will never hear of you.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 20, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> A little play on inner service rivalry and all the internet cry babies start tearing up, go cry me a river! Semper Fi!



That Navy SEAL would smack you round like a little red headed step child!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That Navy SEAL would smack you round like a little red headed step child!!!



No he wouldn't.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 20, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> No he wouldn't.



I believe he would, you know what they say about the ones talkin the smack.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh Boy.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 20, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> Oh Boy.



That is funny, but in this case there is no "don't" ...it is only always!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 20, 2014)

This forum used to be moderated...not anymore I guess...just let the personal attacks fly...that's why I don't post anymore

Now, back to your chest beating.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Never heard of her



any Navy Seal could put a whompin' on you for that boneheaded statement.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I believe he would, you know what they say about the ones talkin the smack.



x2.


----------



## bigsix (Nov 20, 2014)

If you are really interested in finding out who Marcus Luttrell is google "Marcus Luttrell Alabama football" and listen to the speech  he agave to them before the Miss. St. game.


----------

